# Tren A Wont Stop Chrystalizing



## Smack (Apr 9, 2014)

So initially the Tren kept re-chrystalizing even heated in hot water (not boiling but bubbles forming on sides of container) and I was sent a replacement Tren A.

Well it's happening again every time even when heating and vigorously shaking... Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2014)

Just heat it up so it goes back into solution before you draw and inject. Shouldn't really be a problem.


----------



## Smack (Apr 9, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Just heat it up so it goes back into solution before you draw and inject. Shouldn't really be a problem.



Thats what I've been doing but even when heated the chrystals dont fully dissolve.


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok, that changes the story. If you want to, you could try cutting it with some more oil and lowering the effective mg/ml of the end solution. Or it might just need a little more BB as a solvent to help it stay in solution.


----------



## Smack (Apr 9, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Ok, that changes the story. If you want to, you could try cutting it with some more oil and lowering the effective mg/ml of the end solution. Or it might just need a little more BB as a solvent to help it stay in solution.



Thank you, I'll try that asap.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 9, 2014)

Prob cooked the chems right out of it making crystals harder .


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 9, 2014)

ironbuilt said:


> prob cooked the chems right out of it making crystals harder .




x2


----------



## Smack (Apr 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Prob cooked the chems right out of it making crystals harder .



I did by heating it in water or you meant the sponsor (I didnt brew it)?

Anyway, it was fine after adding a bit more oil...


----------

